# sentarse en el suelo



## Twist-ful

Hola!

Em podeu ajudar amb la traducció de la frase _esta mañana el niño se sentó en el suelo y jugó sólo un par de minutos.
_
Tinc problemes a l'hora de triar el verb adequat (seure o asseure's), però també amb la preposició (a, al o en) i també amb quina és la paraula més normal per designar el _suelo_.

El nen ha segut/s'ha assegut a terra/en terra/al terra // al sòl en el sòl i ha jugat tot sol un par de minuts.

Gràcies


----------



## Dymn

1. Tant _ha segut _com _s'ha assegut _són correctes, però _s'ha assegut _em sona més natural. Em fa la sensació que _seure _s'utilitza més per a descriure l'estat i _asseure('s) _pel moviment.
2. La preposició, almenys a Catalunya, és _a_, i a mi em sona millor sense l'article, però tampoc quedaria malament _al_.
3. La paraula més comuna és _terra_, _sòl _només es fa servir normalment amb el significat de "terreny".

Llavors dos altres comentaris:
- _Parell _i no _par_.
- Quan _sólo _va amb accent es tradueix per _només_.

Per tant,
_Aquest matí el nen s'ha assegut a terra i ha jugat només un parell de minuts._


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:
 Només una puntualització el temps verbal que has usat al castellà no es correspon amb l'utilitzat al català: _el niño se sentó en el suelo y jugó sólo un par de minutos; passat al català seria per a mi i la meua variant occidental: El xiquet (el nen/l'al·lot) s'assegué/ va seure en terra i jugà/va jugar només un (moment) un parell de minuts. 

Com li passa a Diamant7 jo no usaria article davant del mot terra: en terra._

_Salutacions_


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí ho diríem així:
_El nin es va seure en terra i just (tan sols) va jugar un parell de minuts._


----------



## Dymn

No estic d'acord en l'ús del passat simple o perifràstic. Jo no els faria servir mai quan l'acció s'ha produït avui.


----------



## Xiscomx

Diamant7 said:


> *No estic d'acord en l'ús del passat simple o perifràstic.* *Jo no els faria servir mai quan l'acció s'ha produït avui*.


Perdona, però no entenc el que vols dir en cap de ses dues


----------



## Dymn

Passat simple: _segué_
Passat perifràstic: _va seure_
Perfet: _ha segut
_
Fixa't que en Twist-ful vol que traduïm "esta mañana...", i jo l'únic dels temps verbals anteriors que utilitzo quan l'acció s'ha produït el mateix dia és el perfet.


----------



## Xiscomx

Diamant, gracis, m'he botat el matí.


----------

